# Beckham's Watch?



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone watch the David Beckham docu last night?

What was the watch he was wearing?

It was about the size of an average dinner plate, dark face, big numerals - ostentatious but not at all blingy.

Panerai?

Whatever, it was clearly a fave watch of his as he sported it throughout the docu which took 6 months or so to shoot.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I only caught 5 mins of it ML but I did spot the watch, I was quite shocked, I thought he'd be wearing a Jacob.

My thoughts were Pan but it may have been too big! It was massive!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Who gives a ****?


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Who gives a ****?


Pure curiosity MrC...nowt else.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Have to agree with you there Mrc - Who cares?

Since when has Beckham had any taste in watches? Conspicuous consumption - that's what he's all about.

When he buys an RLT - I'll take notice what he's wearing!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Since when has Beckham had any taste in watches?


Or women.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Since when has Beckham had any taste in watches?
> ...


I imagine both have Helium Escape Valves........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Have to agree with you there Mrc - Who cares?
> 
> Since when has Beckham had any taste in watches? Conspicuous consumption - that's what he's all about.
> 
> When he buys an RLT - I'll take notice what he's wearing!


Exactly. A documetry I saw his wife wore a Technomarino!

Now obviously watches are not everyones cuppa. So personally, as a WIS, think the Beckhams are not worthy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No point wearing a watch if you're to stupid to know how to use it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did anyone notice if he had it on the right way up?


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

With his money he doesn't need a watch. He decides what time it is


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

For some time he sported a Silberstein but did't catch the documentary to view his latest.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Since when has Beckham had any taste in watches?
> ...


He got one right


----------

